# [SOLVED] Wicd disconnects immediately

## dbrazdil

Hi guys,

I use wicd as my network manager and it works fine with my ethernet connection and also with encrypted wireless networks. However, when I try connecting to an open one, it goes through all the stages (Putting interface up, Obtaining IP, Done), but then immediately skips back to Not connected. I have found a different thread with similar problem, but that bloke's problem was having dhcpd and wpa_supplicant daemons launched during boot, which I don't. When I connect to the network by running the necessary commands from a terminal, it works fine (actually, I'm sending this from the network I can't connect to in wicd). I tried using dhclient with wicd instead, but that complaints that it can't set the hostname...

Also the wicd log looks fine:

```

2011/11/23 12:14:29 :: Connecting to wireless network CoffeeShop

2011/11/23 12:14:30 :: Putting interface down

2011/11/23 12:14:30 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2011/11/23 12:14:30 :: Setting false IP...

2011/11/23 12:14:30 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2011/11/23 12:14:30 :: Flushing the routing table...

2011/11/23 12:14:30 :: Putting interface up...

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: Running DHCP with hostname aristotle

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: dhcpcd[5086]: version 5.2.12 starting

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: 

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: dhcpcd[5086]: wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: 

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: dhcpcd[5086]: wlan0: offered 10.0.127.91 from 10.0.0.1

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: 

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: dhcpcd[5086]: wlan0: ignoring offer of 10.0.127.91 from 172.16.12.1

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: 

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: dhcpcd[5086]: wlan0: acknowledged 10.0.127.91 from 10.0.0.1

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: 

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: dhcpcd[5086]: wlan0: checking for 10.0.127.91

2011/11/23 12:14:32 :: 

2011/11/23 12:14:37 :: dhcpcd[5086]: wlan0: leased 10.0.127.91 for 600 seconds

2011/11/23 12:14:37 :: 

2011/11/23 12:14:37 :: dhcpcd[5086]: forked to background, child pid 5129

2011/11/23 12:14:37 :: 

2011/11/23 12:14:37 :: 

2011/11/23 12:14:37 :: DHCP connection successful

2011/11/23 12:14:37 :: not verifying

2011/11/23 12:14:37 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2011/11/23 12:14:38 :: Sending connection attempt result Success

```

Thanks,

DavidLast edited by dbrazdil on Wed Nov 23, 2011 3:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## derk

a recent bug #391397 deals with this issue ..

basicly  add   sys-apps/net-tools old-output   to /etc/portage/package.use  

and reemerge net-tools

----------

## dbrazdil

Wow, thanks... worked like a charm

----------

## daaaaang

I started having this problem just today but with every connection (even wired ones). This totally solved that also. Thanks!

----------

## MikeTbob

I can confirm that this fix worked for me. I did a big batch of updates and I haven't been able to connect since then. I only have Wireless so I don't know if eth0 was affected also. Thanks for posting the solution. This saved me from a lot of hair pulling.

----------

## lysergicacid

@  *MikeTbob wrote:*   

> I can confirm that this fix worked for me. I did a big batch of updates and I haven't been able to connect since then. I only have Wireless so I don't know if eth0 was affected also. Thanks for posting the solution. This saved me from a lot of hair pulling.

  same here, thanks for the post guys  :Smile: 

----------

